# Rpw



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

DId anyone else catch the Real Pro Wrestlings first show today?  I thought it was pretty good.  I really wish they would have went over the scoring in the beginning of the show though.  They have alot of diffrent rules that are not international or collegant.  I think they pushed it to be a little to main stream and it might hurt the hard core wrestling fans appriation of the event.  It kinda sucked that two of the guys I grew up watching and rooting agianst because I had friends wrestling agianst them lost.  You always want the guy you know to win.  That is okay thought because one of my hero's is in the finals.  The show is on at 400pm sundays on Pax then it is replayed agian on another channel on tuesday nights.  When I have time I will post the other channel.  All in all a good show worth checking out.  They did a little promo thing with every wrestler and the production value was pretty high for a low budget endever.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 27, 2005)

I did and I liked it. I second most of what you said already. Good show and worth catching next week.
artyon:


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have time and any interest in wrestling at all check it out.


----------



## redfang (Mar 29, 2005)

Its nice that someone is trying to show the general public what real wrestling looks like.  No 'wrasslin'' here.  Ditto on the scoring comment.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't even find the rules on the website.


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Mar 30, 2005)

http://realprowrestling.com/gym/content/244C2B01-EDCA-6BCC-0FE03A40D7699691/gym.html


----------



## JDenz (Mar 30, 2005)

thanks my man


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Mar 31, 2005)

No problem. I finally got to see the show yesterday and enjoyed it. If they added in a submission wrestling division or something it would be nice.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2005)

What did everybody think of the show today? I really enjoyed both matches on today. The first one was great even with the contraversial call at the end. 

What a weekend though. The ultimate fighter show all day yesterday. Then to get two tough mat wrestling matches.    :uhyeah:  Awesome.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

It was a good show hopefully more people are watching it last week (week 2 it got a .o1 rating.


----------



## Pittbull (Apr 13, 2005)

I have caught one show and it was on Fox Sports.I liked what I saw just wish my work schuele allowed me to watch more.Kinda hard to catch it on when working six days a week.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 13, 2005)

Gotta work the VCR


----------

